# where can I get a manual or info on my PUP camper



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 1993 starcraft starflyer xl pop up camper and I don't know anything about it.. Its the first camper I've owned and I don't know anything about it.. Is there anywhere I could get a manual or find info on this camper so I would know how to use its features...


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

I was doing a little digging and came across this site that has a lot of user manuals in DPF format: PopUp Manufacturers Hope it helps.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Starcraft RV - Recreation Vehicles: Folding Camping Trailers, Travel Trailers, Fifth Wheels, Truck Campers and Lightweight Towables - 1993 Downloads
You can try this one too. Not sure if this is what your looking for.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

PUP manuals may or may not discuss the appliances and if they do it is very brief. If you need information on the appliances (e.g., water heater, AC, fridge, stove, toilet, furnace, axle and converter), you will have to get the manual from the manufacturer web site. Note - you will need the make and model number before you go to the web site. 

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## Pipster (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,
I am trying to download the User Manual for the Lionel tent trailer from the Coleman site (they have all the manuals).... with no luck. I need to repair the lift cable.... anyone know where I might find it?


----------



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

Try You Tube for the repair. They have a lot of helpful videos.


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

You could try popup portal.com lots of info on popups


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ebay has several starcraft manuals. the owners manuals have basic info and most info is on appliances.


----------

